# New from Michigan



## grandmacindy (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi I am new from southern Michigan, new to horses too, got my first horse this summer she is a 4 year old Reg. Quarter horse. I am 47 years old and trying to learn all I can.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow that's exciting!!! welcome to the HF and you should find a lot of great information here and quick responses too  Have fun posting!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

lots to learn, and this is a great place! welcome


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

That's amazing, I hope you learn everything you wish to learn!


----------

